# Lake Oconee Open Bass Tournament April 29th



## jfuqua

Join us for a great day of fishing and raising money for our Charities throughout the year!!!!!!

Pre registration is available and open now

For more information contact me at 404-925-7295 jfuqua@cityofcovington.org


----------



## jfuqua

Btt


----------



## jfuqua

Ttt


----------



## jfuqua

Already a lot of interest in this tourney!!! We may reach 30 boats if we do winner gets 1000.00!!!!! Weather is supposed to hold off until the late afternoon gonna be some good fishing....

Hope to see everyone there


----------



## jfuqua

Weather for tomorrow
Low 67
High 89
Winds light and variable 
Stray showers in the late afternoon
Sunrise 6:45
We are going to have a great day to catch some fish and help out a great cause!!!!


----------

